# Uber AND Lyft together tax question



## jtc291980 (Oct 28, 2015)

I searched around for an answer and didn't see anything... And, to be honest, this may be obvious. If I drive for Lyft and Uber at the same time, will I need to separate my miles driven? For instance, when I accept a Lyft ride and log off Uber; log those miles as Lyft? Or, on the 1099, do I just put all my rideshare income together and then write off my total miles driven for rideshare?

I hope this makes sense... Really appreciate any help. Was looking to drive for both at the same time, but thought it might be a pain in the butt to log all the miles.

Thanks!


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

No need to keep two logs, it's all "ride share" miles.


----------



## afrojoe824 (Oct 21, 2015)

No. Just keep track of all your miles driven and dead miles while the app is on.

like LAuberX says, your log is all in "ride share" miles. Make sure the log differentiates between personal miles and ride share miles. I print out my log every month for: personal miles, Ride share miles, and another for all miles driven. Gotta super organized in case of audit.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

jtc291980 said:


> I searched around for an answer and didn't see anything... And, to be honest, this may be obvious. If I drive for Lyft and Uber at the same time, will I need to separate my miles driven? For instance, when I accept a Lyft ride and log off Uber; log those miles as Lyft? Or, on the 1099, do I just put all my rideshare income together and then write off my total miles driven for rideshare?
> 
> I hope this makes sense... Really appreciate any help. Was looking to drive for both at the same time, but thought it might be a pain in the butt to log all the miles.
> 
> Thanks!


Your running one business with 2 customers. As long as you're using 1 vehicle 1 log is fine.


----------



## jtc291980 (Oct 28, 2015)

Thanks for the quick answers ya'll! Really appreciate it!


----------

